# g body interior option



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

found this on ebay, pretty much complete interior done to factory patterns in whatever color/material you want. its cheap if you ask me. hope this helps someone!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...mMakeTrack=true


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good deal if your looking to stay with the stock look


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

yea but they will do it in different colors and materials also, i wanna do white vinyl with bright blue trim. cheaper then payin the shop!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

oldcarinteriors.com


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Feb 8 2007, 02:22 PM~7209348
> *found this on ebay, pretty much complete interior done to factory patterns in whatever color/material you want.  its cheap if you ask me.  hope this helps someone!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...mMakeTrack=true
> *


I'm sure that you can find some at the boneyard and have them redone!!!


----------



## Klean Kut (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 16 2007, 10:22 PM~7282592
> *I'm sure that you can find some at the boneyard and have them redone!!!
> *


X2


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i got these for sale-swivel buckets with matching rear seat out of a g body. first 250 takes all


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Feb 19 2007, 02:57 PM~7298044
> *i got these for sale-swivel buckets with matching rear seat out of a g body.  first 250 takes all
> 
> 
> ...


what color are those???? blue?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

blue with black pipeing and buttons. some of the black is faded but they were made from custom seat frames, pretty cool i just dont care for velvet interors.


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Feb 23 2007, 07:16 AM~7333934
> *blue with black pipeing and buttons.  some of the black is faded but they were made from custom seat frames, pretty cool i just dont care for velvet interors.
> *


why don't just get them redone in white


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i already have gray leather buckets that are full power and swivel buckets dont really match the look of my regal anymore plus why recover a good set of seats, would seem like a waste of good seats! rather let someone else enjoy them


----------



## brianl026 (Feb 21, 2008)

will u ship to tx


----------

